

The Virtues of Monitoring, Redux - timf
http://www.paperplanes.de/2013/1/10/virtues-of-monitoring-redux.html

======
skorgu
I somehow missed Riemann, that looks super neat. The same stream parsing of
reconnoiter but with clojure instead of esper.

I think I'd also want to stuff all the raw events into a log (or cassandra
maybe?); going back in time with only RRD-like storage loses a lot of data.

